

Ask HN: Can you recommend a tried and tested Python web server - rudenoise

I'm currently looking at options for building a high traffic, content (text and images) based site, nothing especially innovative. Is Apache and mod_python as stable and scalable as Apache and PHP?
======
sqrt17
nah. Use Apache and mod_wsgi. (mod_wsgi runs the Python app in a separate
process, which means that those Apache processes that just serve images will
not be weighed down by a Python interpreter).

------
mattdennewitz
we're using apache+modwsgi to serve django, and tornado (by itself) behind
nginx. both have been excellent. gunicorn looks to have a bright future, but i
haven't played with it.

------
yourabi
take a look at a combination of nginx and unicorn or uWsgi.

Avoid mod_python.

------
madprogrammer
tornado

